# VB 6 - Dateien erzeugen



## s'quare (30. Juni 2001)

Hi,
wie kann ich Textdateien öffnen, bzw. ändern, bzw. speichern. Also schlicht: Dateien schreiben. Oder wo kann ich diese Infos bekommen. Vielen Dank vorab.

MfG


----------



## Quentin (30. Juni 2001)

schau dir bitte die links zu visual basic an... dort zeigt einer auf http://www.visualbasicworld.de 

dort gibts schöne samples dazu


----------



## discoguide24.de (30. Juni 2001)

yepp bzw

' In Datei schreiben
open "Test.txt" for <modus> as #1
print #1,"Diesen Text in Datei"
close #1

' Datei lesen und zeilen weise in Array kopieren
ArrayNr=0

open "Test.txt" for input as #1
while not eof(1) 'Schleife bis Dateiende erreicht

ArrayNr=ArrayNr + 1
input #1,VariableWoTextReinSoll ( ArrayNr ) 'Einlesen

wend
close #1

Die verschiedene Moduse <modus> =

output = schreiben ,falls datei nicht existiert, erzeugen
input = lesen, datei muss existieren
append = daten anfügen, datei muss ebenfalls existieren
binary = binär schreiben

grüsse ciao


----------

